
Materia v0.7 – Use back end components to build web and mobile application faster - mehdim
https://getmateria.com/releases?march_release
======
thyb
Hello, I'm the guy behind Materia, A modern development environment to build
web and mobile applications faster.

Key features of this release:

\- Configurable and reusable backend components (e.g. for emailing / user
management etc...).

\- Permissions management

I would love to hear your feedbacks and answer your questions!

